# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Συνάντηση Ανατολικής Αττικής την Κυριακή 19/12/04

## wireless.surfer

Καλούνται παλαιοί και νέοι φίλοι, που δραστηριοποιούνται στα ασύρματα δίκτυα στην Αν. Αττική, να παραβρεθούν στη συνάντηση που θα λάβει χώρα την Κυριακή 19 Δεκεμβρίου 2004 και ώρα 17:00, στο Floca στην Παλλήνη.

Εκτός των ιθαγενών, επιθυμητή είναι και η συμμετοχή όσων έχουν ενδιαφέρον για την ανάπτυξη του awmn στην περιοχή μας!

Κεντρικά θέματα θα είναι η ανάπτυξη του κορμού του δικτύου, η σύνδεση με το awmn, να οριστούν οι νέοι μας στόχοι και να γνωριστούμε μεταξύ μας.

Όσοι έρθετε με το λεωφορείο, μπείτε στο 315 (τέρμα στην Εθνική Άμυνα) και κατεβείτε στη στάση «Παλιά Εφορία». Επίσης, μπορείτε να πάρετε και τα λεωφορεία της Λούτσας, να κατέβετε στη στροφή της Παλλήνης και να περπατήσετε 500 μέτρα περίπου.

----------


## Silencer

Μεσα........για το παρουσιολογιο.  ::

----------


## RF

Θα έρθω και εγώ.

----------


## jchr

θα ειμαι κι εγω εκει...

----------


## Diamantis

Μέσα και έγω....

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Μέσα

----------


## lambrosk

Λείπει ο Μάης απ την Σαρακοστή ; τ
ώρα που θέλω να μαζέψω και τηλέφωνα βοηθείας για την στιγμή της επαναστήλωσης του πύργου...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Λείπει ο Μάης απ την Σαρακοστή ; τ
> ώρα που θέλω να μαζέψω και τηλέφωνα βοηθείας για την στιγμή της επαναστήλωσης του πύργου...


Ζήτα από τον B52 να σου δώσει το τηλέφωνο του γερανού  ::  

Λάμπρο να πάρω και το κράνος μαζί?  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ρωτάς βρε αρχιμάστορα; εσένα θα βάλω να σηκώνεις πρώτος!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Ακυρώνω εγώ λόγω κάποιων υποχρεώσεων......Sorry

----------

